# Can we record programs from external TV tuner to PC?



## furious_gamer (Aug 29, 2012)

I have this external TV tuner.

Frontech FT External VGA TV Box JIL 0615 TV Tuner Card | Tv Tuner Card | Flipkart.com

Right now, i connected my CRT monitor to this and it is working fine. And i know, it might sound silly, considering the fact that an internal TV tuner card will allow you to record TV shows.

Is it possible to record TV programs using an External TV Tuner Card?


----------



## indigomain (Aug 31, 2012)

you cannot record Tv from frontech TV tuner. 
There is one TV tuner for this .. Avermedia box PVR, this is external TV tuner + PVR function + time shift. you can record in USB drive and display can be on monitor or TV .. model no is A229 check on flipcart.com 





furious_gamer said:


> I have this external TV tuner.
> 
> Frontech FT External VGA TV Box JIL 0615 TV Tuner Card | Tv Tuner Card | Flipkart.com
> 
> ...


----------

